# OVBA Open



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

As of right now the 4/5 open on Mosquito is moved to 4/25(sat.) at the Causeway Ramp. 7:00-3:00 registration is close at 6:45.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

60 boat NOAA that day may limit participation unfortunately.


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

mepps_fisher said:


> 60 boat NOAA that day may limit participation unfortunately.


yes I'm know, only date that was open


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

We were suppose to have our first club event 4/5 at skeeter but they have suspended the start of the year until further notice who know when we will be able to tourny fish. Everthing keeps changing week to week with the dates of being aloud


----------

